# Share your Google now tips



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tip: set your home and work locations for better cards.

In maps app, sign into latitude. Touch your icon on the map, now hit settings> location history and set your locations for home and work.

Now it will show you driving time to work

(you can sign back out of latitude)

Also: MAKE SURE WEB HISTORY IS ENABLED. goto Google.com/dashboard to enable.

More information can be found in the nexus7 guide book starting on Page 26.

https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=gKmQD47OvCYC


----------



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

On the Google now home page, just say Google like it says in the search box, and voice commands will open. Then when I ask who won the Phillies game, she tells me the Phillies lost, as well as bringing up the search results. Like one video I watched said, its not SIRI, but different, I think I like it.

Sent from my Jelly Bean.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I tried it with the brewers game. I hope it shows me the score next time they play without asking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

I told it to set an alarm for 830 pm. Works perfectly and saved me a couple seconds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> I told it to set an alarm for 830 pm. Works perfectly and saved me a couple seconds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


With regards to setting an alarm.. anyone figure out how to get it to set an alarm for Mon-Fri (or even more than one day) @ a particular time?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

And then laugh...at the realization that we're exactly the same as iPhone fans.
The "cards" seems to be the major appeal to you guys so far...
I mean, I'm not knocking it AT ALL. It is elegant. And much more polished than the features we ALREADY had that we're showcasing here...
But the "talk back" aspect and cards are pretty SIRIesque.
And we all lul'd at the iPhone users who had a feature that we didn't.
Just a reminder to be nice to our tech brothers...on all sides of the fence =]

______________________
Tip:
Turn __________ on/off.
Currently doesn't work.
But they seem to have the hooks in place.
With any hope, this will be an available feature once the source drops.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

This.


----------



## shftn2gear97 (Dec 19, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> This.


Best one yet!! LOL


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Any other tips?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> With regards to setting an alarm.. anyone figure out how to get it to set an alarm for Mon-Fri (or even more than one day) @ a particular time?


Say "Set a monday through friday alarm for 7am"


EDIT: Actually, lol, might have jumped the gun on that.... not sure it did it right


----------



## ooja3k (Dec 18, 2011)

My basic weather one isn't even showing up.... I have also asked it about the Angels, etc. and it gives me the scores/when the next game is, but there is not sports card that shows up...

Any idea on how to get even the weather to appear?


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

Open Google Now (press inside search box at the top of home screen) > scroll to the bottom and press the menu button (little 3 dots on the bottom right side of Now screen) > press Settings > press Google Now > press Weather > update your settings to your liking!!

This works with all other cards.


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

My personal opinion, but this is not a SIRI ripoff. The fact that it learns and anticipates things with cards/google now is nothing like SIRI. Not to mention the recognition is much better than SIRI. I remember seeing my buddy with an iphone say the same thing 3x until she finally understood him.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Say "Set a monday through friday alarm for 7am"
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, lol, might have jumped the gun on that.... not sure it did it right


See. Not so easy is it? It just creates an alarm called "Monday through Friday" and creates an alarm for whatever time you say. I don't even think it sets a day.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Turn it off...

I use The Weather Channel for the most accurate weather (tested at least 10 apps side by side for a month to determine this)
I don't need traffic info, because I'm in a rural area.
Next appointment, I already have calendar notifications
I don't travel much
I really don't fly much
No public transit
I know all of the places around me
The only sport I follow is UFC

So I don't really have a need for Google Now... maybe in the future? Who knows? Also, now I can just swipe up from the nav bar & go straight into a search.

Just sayin...


----------



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish it would let me add my favorite sports team


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

kyrumo said:


> I wish it would let me add my favorite sports team


You have to search for the teams a couple times. It learns off what you search. Although I agree, an option to just add would be helpful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

Card updates such as weather are not showing up in the notification drawer


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

kyrumo said:


> Card updates such as weather are not showing up in the notification drawer


This happened to me too. I haven't seen it since yesterday but they say Google now learns, so am going to let it do its thing. I am sure if the forecast changes from sunny and clear to rain it will tell me.

Ask it to "turn on wifi"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPCookieMan (Aug 28, 2011)

It can do some quite advanced math, and if the answer is below like a billion or something it will read the answer back to you.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

MAKE SURE YOUR WEB HISTORY IS ENABLED. It needs to be able to "learn" from you.

My teams are showing up now. I can also edit them in settings now, where I couldn't before it "learned" them.


----------



## shadow664 (Mar 31, 2012)

To get it to play a song in the music app

"Play a song(song name)"


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I used it today at the grocery store. "How many pints are in 1 cup".

1 Cup = .5 Pint in case you were wondering


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

CPCookieMan said:


> It can do some quite advanced math, and if the answer is below like a billion or something it will read the answer back to you.


I can't get it to anything other than simple additions/multiplication/etc. 
What advance stuff are you talking about?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> MAKE SURE YOUR WEB HISTORY IS ENABLED. It needs to be able to "learn" from you.
> 
> My teams are showing up now. I can also edit them in settings now, where I couldn't before it "learned" them.


Coming to visit you, now. Stalker status. My cards gonna have a lot more time listed though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

It can also do "directons to..." and it knows how old/tall/heavy famous people are. 
I've also got it to add, subtract, multiply, divide, square, square root, and convert units but it can't do say "evaluate x plus 2 equals 20" nor can it set the same alarm for multiple days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPCookieMan (Aug 28, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> I can't get it to anything other than simple additions/multiplication/etc.
> What advance stuff are you talking about?


Not like algebra and stuff... but stuff that you couldn't otherwise do in your head.


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been letting Google remember my EVERYTHING. Yesterday morning I checked Now and I had cards to my son's preschool and our dog park plus a few restaurants we frequent.

This morning I had a card for my weekly trip to BJs and the dog park again plus 2 or 3 more stacked up behind.

I think it helps to use Latitude to check in to places or Maps to navigate too. I've never checked in/navigate to my Ace Hardware and I go there a couple of times a week but I haven't seen a card for it yet. If you have calendar appointment be sure to put something reasonable in the "Location" field. For example, we go to a story time every Tuesday so I have a calendar event that repeats. I added the name of the store and town, state to the location and I have a card for it now. I didn't have to give the full address. But I doubt "party" and "at Steve's house" will work.

If you're a privacy nut this will scare the hell out of you. But for someone like my wife who is a busy attorney this could be a life saver.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah its weird but its not shared with anyone but you supposedly.

Adding a location to things in your calendar works great! The location is as accurate as it would be if you put it into Google maps.

Place and city works great, and I assume if you just put in something like walmart it will know its the closest one to home.

Butter bean.


----------



## Anton2009 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here you go guys.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted but I'm not seeing anything on it. Does anyone have any Google Now tips/hints? I just want to get as much knowledge as I can for it. Such an amazing feature!


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Five threads below yours

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28613-share-your-google-now-tips/


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Five threads below yours
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...oogle-now-tips/


Thanks! I feel like an idiot.


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got a new card. It was a "Do you care about this place" card. It was my brother's address where I was last weekend! I said yes and Now asked me to rename it. I've never checked in there but I do use navigation to get there. 
I really can't wait to see what Google has in store for this feature.

Has anyone figured out what "Phone Search" is in the Settings? Or how it works?


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

You can say "set an Alarm for X minutes from now" useful in the kitchen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Turn it off...
> 
> I use The Weather Channel for the most accurate weather (tested at least 10 apps side by side for a month to determine this)
> I don't need traffic info, because I'm in a rural area.
> ...


This is kinda my opinion on it. Its neat, just like SIRI is neat, but I can't see it really being useful for me, personally speaking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree with those that say this isn't meant to directly compete with siri but for me its biggest advantage is things can typed. Even stuff like set alarm for blah blah or checking the weather.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> You can say "set an Alarm for X minutes from now" useful in the kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Google, making a woman's life easier one update at a time.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

jeffaa said:


> Open Google Now (press inside search box at the top of home screen) > scroll to the bottom and press the menu button (little 3 dots on the bottom right side of Now screen) > press Settings > press Google Now > press Weather > update your settings to your liking!!
> 
> This works with all other cards.


"edit teams" is greyedout for me, despite searching for my team often. it also doesn't alert me before the game like it's supposed to do


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Google, making a woman's life easier one update at a time.


Now you can clean the soda off my monitor. This works amazing for laundry too.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

otter said:


> "edit teams" is greyedout for me, despite searching for my team often. it also doesn't alert me before the game like it's supposed to do


Make sure you have web history enabled on your Google dashboard. Mine didn't start showing up until I resumed that


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

jessesmith888 said:


> MAKE SURE YOUR WEB HISTORY IS ENABLED. It needs to be able to "learn" from you.
> 
> My teams are showing up now. I can also edit them in settings now, where I couldn't before it "learned" them.


how?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Now you can clean the soda off my monitor. This works amazing for laundry too.


Google.. make me a sandwich.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Google.. make me a sandwich.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


did it work?


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

otter said:


> how?


Google.com/dashboard


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> did it work?


I'm no longer hungry, if that tells you anything.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool feature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

beachbumdeac said:


> Google.com/dashboard


THANK YOU! a card showed. are the cards supposed to pop up randomly or so they only show after I press up on the home icon? mine aren't randomly showing and I thought it was supposed to.

edit, never mind! I had a notification of the time the tigers game is today...very cool. I just wish it would also show news for the team and wish it would also show and allow me to select red wings and lions


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Decided to test multi level math...damn you future overlords is: Google....making life just to easy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Added information to the op

Sent from the north woods


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I really wish Google Now would also draw information from services like Foursquare. I never check in on Google Maps, but use Foursquare all the time.


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

otter said:


> THANK YOU! a card showed. are the cards supposed to pop up randomly or so they only show after I press up on the home icon? mine aren't randomly showing and I thought it was supposed to.
> 
> edit, never mind! I had a notification of the time the tigers game is today...very cool. I just wish it would also show news for the team and wish it would also show and allow me to select red wings and lions


Crap, I am not getting notifications about the Red Sox games. I have everything enabled and purposely ask if the Sox are playing tonight. 
Did you get an audible notification and an icon on the notification area?


----------



## TheChad (Mar 3, 2012)

it'd be cool to have it automatically give you cards for taxi services if you happen to be close to bars and it's late at night on a weekend....hmmm i may have a problem. Can't remember if the Nexus has a BAC sensor. Can we use it's barometer for this?


----------



## TheChad (Mar 3, 2012)

dlaciv12 said:


> Crap, I am not getting notifications about the Red Sox games. I have everything enabled and purposely ask if the Sox are playing tonight.
> Did you get an audible notification and an icon on the notification area?


 I asked it who won the Red Sox game while playing with my phone yesterday and it showed a card. I also searched just for Red Sox prior. I live in Malden, MA!


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

TheChad said:


> I asked it who won the Red Sox game while playing with my phone yesterday and it showed a card. I also searched just for Red Sox prior. I live in Malden, MA!


Hey Neighbor! Brockton, MA here. Did you get a notification that the game started? This morning I didn't even get a card with the score, I had to click on the "1 more card" option at the bottom. I have consistently had 6 or 7 traffic/places cards every morning though.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Since it's cloud based do I need to back anything up for it when flashing? Or is all my info that it learns saved to the cloud?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Since it's cloud based do I need to back anything up for it when flashing? Or is all my info that it learns saved to the cloud?


Good question...if it listed in titanium backup or ultimate backup back it up with it and when you flash see if it comes up with all your stuff. If not just restore the data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Anton2009 said:


> Here you go guys.


Where is the original docs those came from...do you have a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmart518 (Dec 31, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Where is the original docs those came from...do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not for sure on this, but I am willing to bet that it came from the Nexus 7 user guide. Also linked on the OP


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

dlaciv12 said:


> Hey Neighbor! Brockton, MA here. Did you get a notification that the game started? This morning I didn't even get a card with the score, I had to click on the "1 more card" option at the bottom. I have consistently had 6 or 7 traffic/places cards every morning though.


Framingham here. Mass repping hard on Rootz, haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

i just said "askew" and it gave me definition
wasn't sure if anyone tried that yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Make sure you have web history enabled on your Google dashboard. Mine didn't start showing up until I resumed that


Ok clearly I'm an idiot but where is this option on the dashboard?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

akellar said:


> Ok clearly I'm an idiot but where is this option on the dashboard?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Scroll down to web history. If it doesn't say enabled, click review items or clear web history. Then you can enable it


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

TheChad said:


> Hey Neighbor! Brockton, MA here. Did you get a notification that the game started? This morning I didn't even get a card with the score, I had to click on the "1 more card" option at the bottom. I have consistently had 6 or 7 traffic/places cards every morning though.


Braintree MA here! I see the cards when I go into Google Now but I never see them in the notification bar. Odd.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

Go to your Google Dashboard and edit your Work and Home address.

This is more of a voice search tip, but you can say 'Listen to Dark Knight Rising trailer' and you can allow it so it auto-loads youtube videos. The selections are quite accurate.


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Say "note to self" followed by your message and it emails the note to you with text and audio!

Sent from the north woods


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> I really wish Google Now would also draw information from services like Foursquare. I never check in on Google Maps, but use Foursquare all the time.


It will or should in the future since Google is releasing the API's for it any app that uses it can be accessed through Google Now. Remember source for Jelly Bean hasn't even dropped yet so this is all still based off a preview build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Asked "what time is it in China" 
Told me what time it was
(9:53pm in china)
Sorry if its been mentioned lol
At work
No time to read whole thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

jessesmith888 said:


> Say "note to self" followed by your message and it emails the note to you with text and audio!
> 
> Sent from the north woods


ha! That's cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Braintree MA here! I see the cards when I go into Google Now but I never see them in the notification bar. Odd.


Hmmm. I was hoping I'd be getting notified when games started like with the ESPN app. There's a setting for a notification tone and vibrate so that's what I thought I'd get. 
Is anyone getting notifications w/o launching Now?
EDIT: or pulling down the notifications?


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Teams are working good for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really a Google Now tip but I did just notice that if you long-press the "Power Off" it asks if you want to reboot into safe mode. Is that new?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Shortcut to Google Now = Swipe up, from the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool other feature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Not really a Google Now tip but I did just notice that if you long-press the "Power Off" it asks if you want to reboot into safe mode. Is that new?


Its a new feature of JB. From what little I have seen or read about it, it will boot the device and only boot with system apps. Any apps you downloaded would not work. Its a good way to see if one of your apps are causing issues or not.
Pretty neat feature if you ask me


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

*Attention.*​
Share tips, or don't. Two easy choices. Trolling, poking fun, insulting, or complaining will be dealt with harshly from this point on.

If you have a tip to contribute, have fun. If not, click "Next Unread Topic" and move along.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

AshG said:


> *Attention.*​
> Share tips, or don't. Two easy choices. Trolling, poking fun, insulting, or complaining will be dealt with harshly from this point on.
> 
> If you have a tip to contribute, have fun. If not, click "Next Unread Topic" and move along.


I want to thank you for the "Next Unread topic" suggestion. I have never noticed this, and you have now made my life easier. Good day.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Your favourite sports teams aren't going to show up til the season starts. So only baseball teams will show up right now. I googled 3 mlb teams and all 3 teams now have their own card.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

AshG said:


> *Attention.*​
> Share tips, or don't. Two easy choices. Trolling, poking fun, insulting, or complaining will be dealt with harshly from this point on.
> 
> If you have a tip to contribute, have fun. If not, click "Next Unread Topic" and move along.


LOL don't even bother saying this. From what I've noticed on these android forums is, tons of people make rude comments and troll. There's basically nothing to be done except ignore the rediculousness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

I might be the only one who failed to notice this but ringtone selection is only for "Standard" notifications. Not, apparently, "Low Priority" notifications. The only "Standard" I found was for "Unusually heavy traffic" and "If travel time needed" (Next appointment). Otherwise you have to pull down/launch Now and see how many cards are waiting for you. I was kinda' hoping for more.


----------



## wfagan59 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've gotten traffic notifications, that's all so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## travo1978 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just kind of a cool one I thought. I asked how tall Dwayne Johnson was and it actually said the rock is 6'5"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheChad (Mar 3, 2012)

TheChad said:


> I asked it who won the Red Sox game while playing with my phone yesterday and it showed a card. I also searched just for Red Sox prior. I live in Malden, MA!


Yeah it shows me a card before, during, and after.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was hoping Google translate would automatically say the phrase back to me in the other language, but it only links you to the translation.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

cheese said:


> Go to your Google Dashboard and edit your Work and Home address.
> 
> This is more of a voice search tip, but you can say 'Listen to Dark Knight Rising trailer' and you can allow it so it auto-loads youtube videos. The selections are quite accurate.


How do you edit your home and work address tho? All it says in Lat is that,
[background=rgb(255, 247, 215)]"Google Location History doesn't have enough of your history to display in the dashboard. It may take 1-2 weeks after enabling Location History for enough history to be collected. Please check back soon!"[/background]​
Do I have to wait for it to track me for a while before I can edit my addresses?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

robreefer said:


> How do you edit your home and work address tho? All it says in Lat is that,
> 
> Do I have to wait for it to track me for a while before I can edit my addresses?


The cards will ask you if this is your home or your work after a couple days.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> The cards will ask you if this is your home or your work after a couple days.


Ok, so really I do nothing but go to work every day lol. Thanks!


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

Say "play (insert band name)" works great and even gives you some options.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Ok, so really I do nothing but go to work every day lol. Thanks!


open Google maps
go to location history
hit the menu button in bottom right
boom
profit
lol









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

ashclepdia said:


> open Google maps
> go to location history
> hit the menu button in bottom right
> boom
> ...


Right or edit your contact card to include your home and work address.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> open Google maps
> go to location history
> hit the menu button in bottom right
> boom
> ...


3 hours /week at work?! Wish I had that job.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> I really wish Google Now would also draw information from services like Foursquare. I never check in on Google Maps, but use Foursquare all the time.


Go to Settings->Phone Search
You can turn that on. (I just found this myself.)


----------



## Desa (Jan 8, 2012)

This may have already been answered in this thread and I just over looked it.

Can anyone confirm if Google Now automatically resets its history tracking of your daily habits every time you reflash or does it save the information through the Google servers?

I'm still running the same version of JellyBelly and wanted to get an idea before I flashed again.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Desa said:


> This may have already been answered in this thread and I just over looked it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Google Now automatically resets its history tracking of your daily habits every time you reflash or does it save the information through the Google servers?
> 
> I'm still running the same version of JellyBelly and wanted to get an idea before I flashed again.


it does indeed


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> 3 hours /week at work?! Wish I had that job.


hahahah
yea i wish
more like 45-60/wk
i just don't check in using latitude often









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Desa (Jan 8, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Meaning it does save the info or it completely resets every time you reflash?
> it does indeed


----------



## The Dude (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there a way to hide the "Google now and location" card? Its always beneath my weather card and I haven't found a way to hide it.


----------



## ERamseth (Jul 12, 2012)

Try "what time does the sun set" or "what time is sunrise"


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Is there a way to hide the "Google now and location" card? Its always beneath my weather card and I haven't found a way to hide it.


Have you tried to just swipe it off to the side?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

try "how old is john f kennedy?"


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there anyway to lock or pin cards to the Nav bar? I would like to see the weather and game cards all the time there and current.


----------



## mikeyo1990 (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that you can hold down the home button and the Google now option comes up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

mikeyo1990 said:


> Has anyone noticed that you can hold down the home button and the Google now option comes up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah. Touch home then swipe up & it does the same thing. Has done that since the leaks.


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

can google now integrate with waze? I liek tha tmuch better for driving...


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think so

Sent from the north woods


----------



## jwildman16 (Jul 19, 2012)

Say:

"Do a barrel roll." Screen rotates 360 degrees. 
"Tilt." Google search results show up actually tilted. I'm in the Denver area and it also showed me a card with a map of Tilt nightclub above the search results.


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are signed in to chrome from a PC and search for any local destination ie Sam's Club or PF Changs using Google maps- a notification will pop on your cell phone almost instantly with directions, eta and traffic!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jessesmith888 (Jul 15, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> If you are signed in to chrome from a PC and search for any local destination ie Sam's Club or PF Changs using Google maps- a notification will pop on your cell phone almost instantly with directions, eta and traffic!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I noticed that too... When my girlfriend was looking at rings online!! Had a card with travel time to zales pop up.

Check this out

She said yes lol

Sent from the north woods


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

jessesmith888 said:


> I noticed that too... When my girlfriend was looking at rings online!! Had a card with travel time to zales pop up.
> 
> Check this out
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I had an appointment in my Google Calendar with an address as the location and I was at home patiently waiting to leave, sipping on my coffee and messing with my phone. The Google Now card had a map of my appointments location and it basically said "Leave now." I was like . Sweet.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I had an appointment in my Google Calendar with an address as the location and I was at home patiently waiting to leave, sipping on my coffee and messing with my phone. The Google Now card had a map of my appointments location and it basically said "Leave now." I was like . Sweet.


Did you listen to it?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I had an appointment in my Google Calendar with an address as the location and I was at home patiently waiting to leave, sipping on my coffee and messing with my phone. The Google Now card had a map of my appointments location and it basically said "Leave now." I was like . Sweet.


Google is stalking you! Better look over your shoulders!!


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish when I told google now to remind me of something it would make it a calendar reminder not an alarm. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

searayman said:


> I wish when I told google now to remind me of something it would make it a calendar reminder not an alarm. Has anyone else noticed this?


I wish I could control what the keywords did. I want to "Set Alarm..." and have it open Klaxon, which is my alarm app. Then I want to say "Make an appointment..." and have it open any Calander app I select. I feel this should be how android works. We ALWAYS have the option to choose.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

561427 said:


> I wish I could control what the keywords did. I want to "Set Alarm..." and have it open Klaxon, which is my alarm app. Then I want to say "Make an appointment..." and have it open any Calander app I select. I feel this should be how android works. We ALWAYS have the option to choose.


See my explanation in the thread you created


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> You have to search for the teams a couple times. It learns off what you search. Although I agree, an option to just add would be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Will it learn college teams?

..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

why is there no app icon for Google Now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

GadgetGirl said:


> Will it learn college teams?
> 
> ..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


I would assume so, I haven't used it much..


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

GadgetGirl said:


> Will it learn college teams?
> 
> ..... Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


I think it will only work if it is the season for that sport. I have searched for detroit red wings and detroit lions many many times and I don't even have the option to edit or add those teams. It would also be nice if a card popped up with breaking news or trades or something like that related to the sports team. Right now I just have it set to pop up to remind me before a game and to be honest that doesn't always work. It usually shows up an hour or 2 after the game has already started.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

brkshr said:


> See my explanation in the thread you created


Where is that? I'd like to learn more about it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

otter said:


> I think it will only work if it is the season for that sport. I have searched for detroit red wings and detroit lions many many times and I don't even have the option to edit or add those teams. It would also be nice if a card popped up with breaking news or trades or something like that related to the sports team. Right now I just have it set to pop up to remind me before a game and to be honest that doesn't always work. It usually shows up an hour or 2 after the game has already started.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Someone like that would be pretty cool. Breaking news/trades is shit I want to know about asap.


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

There is. Its called Google the icon is blue

Edit: I was referring to the icon for Google now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, the app icon was hide in Nova

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get college football teams to show up?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Perk27 said:


> Has anyone been able to get college football teams to show up?


All you can do is search for the team a couple times & hope the team shows up.

I'm gonna say it probably won't work, because if you go to the Google Now settings > Sports > add team, there are no college teams in there.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> All you can do is search for the team a couple times & hope the team shows up.
> 
> I'm gonna say it probably won't work, because if you go to the Google Now settings > Sports > add team, there are no college teams in there.


Yeah i tried that too. Seems like they would have college football, maybe they will add it in the future.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Perk27 said:


> Yeah i tried that too. Seems like they would have college football, maybe they will add it in the future.


Maybe... I would think that the biggest problem with adding college teams, is that there needs to be some kind of centralized database for them. Also, there are a TON more college teams, compared to national teams. I'm guessing it could be awhile.

For nfl there are 32 teams. 30 nba teams, & so on, for national teams.

College football teams:
Div. 1 (BCS) 119 teams
Div. 1 (FCS) 116 teams
Div. II 156 teams
Div. III 234 teams

College basketball I'm seeing something like 336 teams...

Edit: Your guess would be as good as mine tho


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone get NFL to work? Tried it with the game Wednesday and nothing, also I haven't received any notices for tomorrows games. I set up my teams but nothing.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

rman18 said:


> Anyone get NFL to work? Tried it with the game Wednesday and nothing, also I haven't received any notices for tomorrows games. I set up my teams but nothing.


 I tried setting a NFL team and got nothing as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Wait until the regular season begins, it should pick it up. If not, blame Google.

Edit: I feel stupid because the season already started, AND I watched it lol....blame Google it is.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah.. major fail. #blamegoogle


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Finally got a NFL card this morning!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airslant (Dec 23, 2011)

If you swipe up to get into Google Now and hit menu Settings>Google Now>Sports there is a NEW option to select a team. It's ONLY professional teams listed.

Once there you will find a TON of teams you have never heard of but no college teams. Google fail.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

airslant said:


> If you swipe up to get into Google Now and hit menu Settings>Google Now>Sports there is a NEW option to select a team. It's ONLY professional teams listed.
> 
> Once there you will find a TON of teams you have never heard of but no college teams. Google fail.


There are like 400 college teams lol. I'm sure it was much easier for them to start with professional teams 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Google Now by all means is still new. People need to relax Google will add more and more as they can.


----------

